# 1899? Crescent shaft drive Bicycle Saved



## npence (Nov 26, 2011)

Never really like the real early stuff but the crescent No. 17 shaft drive bike is now one of my favorites. IF you know any more about this bike please let me Know Im having a tough time finding out much about it.

I believe this is a crescent No.17 was made in 1899 in chicago Ill. by the Western wheel works. This bike was found in a barn under a very old tarp dang near was crushed by the end loader that was tearing the barn down. so another bike saved.


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there a rare and amazing bike that you don't own? (Jealous)


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2011)

irene_crystal said:


> Is there a rare and amazing bike that you don't own? (Jealous)




The guy lives a charmed life.....Happy for ya! .....oh ya, jealous too......lol.


----------



## npence (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL there is still a lot of bikes I would love to own one day. but feel I have been very lucky and blessed the last couple of years with the bikes I have gotten.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 29, 2011)

That is an amazing find! Nice work on the save


----------



## daniele8879 (May 17, 2013)

*crescent n.17*



npence said:


> Never really like the real early stuff but the crescent No. 17 shaft drive bike is now one of my favorites. IF you know any more about this bike please let me Know Im having a tough time finding out much about it.
> 
> I believe this is a crescent No.17 was made in 1899 in chicago Ill. by the Western wheel works. This bike was found in a barn under a very old tarp dang near was crushed by the end loader that was tearing the barn down. so another bike saved.




Hallo, I don't know if you still have your Crescent n.17 because I am new for "the Cabe" and your notice is very old, but I am very interesting to your bike.
Thank you for your answer.
Regards
daniel


----------



## npence (May 17, 2013)

I have sold this bike.


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2013)

npence said:


> I have sold this bike.




...not to me you didn't.  boo  hoo.....


----------



## kawp222 (May 27, 2013)

Wow that's a superb cycle i really love these types of cycle which has folding handle because i think this handle is much comfortable then the straight handle..Did you pain on this cycle or not..What update?


----------



## babyjesus (May 29, 2013)

*Here's Mine*

Although I haven't actually got it in my hands yet. Tin clad wheels. Crescent.


----------

